# Mass in abdomen



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

Rusty turned 14 in October. February he was still happy and lively but started losing muscle. This seemed like normal late life condition to the vet. 3 months later He kept losing weight, strength, had trouble walking/standing up and appetite waned so I took him back for tests. All organ function was good. I got him some ibuprofen to help and it did. Last week his belly starting feeling firm. Took to E Vet , got X-rays that showed huge mass in abdomen. I thought he had some blockage but the X-rays showed a huge mass pushing his stomach forward and intestines off to the side. I lost him 2 days later 7/16/22. I’m devastated. I feel some guilt for not figuring it out in time. Maybe too late anyway. 
I’d long since forgotten but ten years ago a guy told me that his Vizsla died at 8 from a mass in abdomen and to look out. Now I’m wondering if this is something prevalent with Vizslas or just an unfortunate dog thing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know quite a few older dogs that have developed masses on their spleen. Some cancerous, and some not. If they had symptoms, it was mainly lack of appetite, and weight loss.


----------



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

He had gotten sensitive to me grabbing underneath near his belly to move him just before I took him back to vet in may. He had Started snapping. He was ok with gentle belly rubs otherwise. Since then though those Vizsla eyes that tell you what’s going on said scared and that is haunting me now


----------



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

Talked to the Vet and they thought that it happens quite a bit in older large breed dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*I’m devastated. I feel some guilt for not figuring it out in time. Maybe too late anyway.*

I’ve been with four of my Vizslas, as they crossed over. What your feeling, I have felt with everyone of them. No matter how long we have them, we always want more time. It’s completely normal to question ourselves. I have began to think it’s part of the grieving process. All the what ifs, and would it have kept them with us for just a little longer.
Hugs
Deb


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

I read your post last night and felt like I was reading something that I could have written. My Samantha passed away in March- she was 12 1/2. She had heart problems- and had collapsed a few times since her diagnosis. Long story short, when she was rushed to the ER, she had an abdomen full of blood, and was not a surgical candidate. She had a bleeding splenic tumor. We never realized she had this, just always assumed her heart was causing her problems. So I questioned myself, even a little to this day, why didn’t I notice anything different? It would be so helpful if they could just talk! The reason I’m writing this is just to let you know I’m so sorry and I understand everything you are feeling right now. This forum has been such a blessing all these years. It’s comforting to know there are so many people out there that are going through the same things. Vizslas are such a special breed- they love their people with every fiber of their being- just as we love them! Maybe Samantha and Rusty are wigglebutting together somewhere!


----------



## Rust Buckets (6 mo ago)

That is a nice thought, I hope so! He was relatively healthy through life but had two lipomas removed and an incident with a jellyfish 7years ago. I was sure he was going to make it to a 16th birthday


----------

